# Official MMA Forum Event Poster Design Contest #2 Sign Ups



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here we go with another Graphics Contest, for this contest each entrant will design a poster for an upcoming mixed martial arts competition.

Sign ups will start now and submissions will be due by Monday May 4th at 11:59 PM. Which gives everyone plenty of time to get there submissions ready. 
:EDIT: In oder to get more entries this will stay open till Friday:

The prize will be 250,000 VBookie Points.
I will also add 100,000 points for every entry submitted over six. (7 entries =350,000, 11 entries = 750,000,etc)

Size Requirements are as follows.

468 Pixels Wide by 698 Pixels High with a little variation as necessary by design allowed. These will put us at the same size ratio as official UFC posters.


1.Toxic
2.DP
3.Chuck
4.ThaMuffinMan
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess I'm in....*angrily looks at Chuck*


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

im in ...and hey i gotta lose sometime DP


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

my photoshop is buggerd so until i can get it fixed i cant enter anything


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That sucks man, try uninstalling and reinstalling it I had to do that a couple months ago because all my text went wonky and was ridiculously small. (biggest font possible was barely legible.)


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

its my whole computer man , im reinstalling windows today and wipping it and everything, but after that i just gotta find my photoshop disc or re download it and i should be alright

first i break my laptop so its completly messed up and now ive gotta wipe my parents computer, damn porn! :laugh:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

We got a few spots open, hopefully more people sign up. That means Chuck's chances of winning again would be less lol.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> We got a few spots open, hopefully more people sign up. That means Chuck's chances of winning again would be less lol.


i think we need a D.P Vs chuck head-to-head Special sometime, so that D.P can have a chance to redeem himself lol


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

sign me up hopefully this time i get some time to get my piece together, schools pissing me off atm haha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well hopefully we get to see something great, F*** school just quit arent GFX contests at MMAF more important? I really think you need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> i think we need a D.P Vs chuck head-to-head Special sometime, so that D.P can have a chance to redeem himself lol


Hell no lol.

Let's go people sign up!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Well hopefully we get to see something great, F*** school just quit arent GFX contests at MMAF more important? I really think you need to get your priorities straight.


Seriously, what do you think will help you more in the long run....an education or having as many credits as possible on a forum? The answer is clear.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Seriously, what do you think will help you more in the long run....an education or having as many credits as possible on a forum? The answer is clear.


Credits.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ive lost the dsic to renistall my drivers and everything and ive orderd some new dics from the company which makes my PC so until they arrive(9-10 working days ) my photoshop is still broken and my PC is still messed up 

luckily my PC is still useuable it just crashes from time to time lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Let's go sign up people, few spots open.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in. things are finally returning to normal around here


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im gonna leave this up till Friday to see if we cant get some more entries in.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

this still going ahead? got a sick idea in mind for a ufc 100 poster


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> this still going ahead? got a sick idea in mind for a ufc 100 poster


I think Toxic wouldn't mind, but you should wait for his say in it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was about to put it up but are numbers are low so I'll wait a day for Muffin Man cause our numbers are pretty down.


----------

